# smallest safe trunk diameter for spiking



## Plasmech (Dec 29, 2008)

Been looking at a pine tree that needs to be limbed and blocked-down due to it's location.

_disclaimer: I look at a lot of trees, doesn't mean that I personally will tackle them as I have to get training first._

The tree is a healthy diameter at the bottom, but she necks down pretty good early on. This raises the question as to what is considered the smallest safe spiking diameter. I would assume it's different for different woods?


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 29, 2008)

Think the question is more what size wood will support you and your gear safely? The answer depends on the overall condition of the tree and the species. Where I might be OK tied in to a small hickory limb, I would not be so sure about a willow branch of equal diameter As for spiking in small wood, it is a skill that must be aquired and you need to be very careful not to slip out and go for a ride. If you are not comfortable, don't do it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 29, 2008)

I have spiked to 2" limbs in removals but depends on the modulous of rupture.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 29, 2008)

Plas, it's kinda seat of the pants thing to me. It also depends on if you can bomb the top out, or have to lower it. 
I just go with my gut feeling from exp.
Also depends on your weight and gear weight.
If it doesn't feel right ,don't do it.
Sorry if not much help.


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I have spiked to 2" limbs in removals but depends on the modulous of rupture.



If you slip on a 2" limb the wrong way you most certainly will rupture your modulous. Both of them:jawdrop:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 29, 2008)

It is different for each species and different by condition. You need experience to make this judgement, hence me telling you a hundred times to go work the ground for an expert.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 29, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> It is different for each species and different by condition. You need experience to make this judgement, hence me telling you a hundred times to go work the ground for an expert.




Thanks for the replies all. I would go work as a groundie except I have a day job, a good one. My delusion is to learn to do this on the side. Means it will take a lot longer to learn than it did for y'all. If I go slow enough and hook up with the right people, it doesn't have to mean it's any less safe.

By the way I hate wood chippers, I want nothing to do with them. In my opinion the chipper guys should make as much as the climbers. Nobody can tell me they aren't dangerous as $%&^


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 29, 2008)

Plasmech said:


> Thanks for the replies all. I would go work as a groundie except I have a day job, a good one. My delusion is to learn to do this on the side. Means it will take a lot longer to learn than it did for y'all. If I go slow enough and hook up with the right people, it doesn't have to mean it's any less safe.
> 
> By the way I hate wood chippers, I want nothing to do with them. In my opinion the chipper guys should make as much as the climbers. Nobody can tell me they aren't dangerous as $%&^



So you want to be a treeguy, you don't have time to work the ground,you hate chippers, and you want to set the pay scale from the start. You sound like 20 year old trash, this just isn't gonna work out for you.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 29, 2008)

Plasmech said:


> By the way I hate wood chippers, I want nothing to do with them. * In my opinion the chipper guys should make as much as the climbers. * Nobody can tell me they aren't dangerous as $%&^



Mike,
Comments like that are what get you the red rep, and bad vibes.
Keep it to yourself, its a pretty foolish comment. I resent it, for one. 
I'm paid for my skills, not cause I can survive chipper duty.

Drag and load brush for a couple years, and a big morbark will give you a woody.
but then nobody can tell you. 
:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 29, 2008)

Forrest? Could it be? But no mention of Palms? hmmmmmmm


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 29, 2008)

*Seriously, man...*

The guys that are good at their job in the trees make it look easy. IT ISN'T. You NEED more experience before you even attempt anything.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 29, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> Mike,
> Comments like that are what get you the red rep, and bad vibes.
> Keep it to yourself, its a pretty foolish comment. I resent it, for one.
> I'm paid for my skills, not cause I can survive chipper duty.
> ...



Please don't berate the groundies. There are good guys who do more than survive chipper duty. I think a groundy doing his job right is pretty much exacting the same thing as the guy in the stick. Trust me, not every mexican makes for a good groundy either.
To be honest though I think anybody on the force should be able to do it all to some degree at least.
Sorry, I just didn't want to see any groundies hurt in the making of this post but Plasmech: 
Good for you, ya got a hobby and some interest. Some people jump out of planes for a hobby and yes, sometimes they die or wish they did.
A lot of guys want to get into cuttin some trees, it makes you feel like a man and hell, its crazy mad fun as all get out. You seem to not being taking much risk with your life and that IS good for you.
In all essence you could learn a lot by yourself and you most likely will. But you will also most likely have to see things in action or at least have a backround in cuttin wood first. I don't advise you to put saw to standing wood unless so.
Being in your line and your caliber you might have heard of Critical Mass but do you really know what that is? It takes a good amount of work to get to CM and you might not realize the path you took to get there until you get there but then it becomes pretty clear. But hey, people jump out of planes all the time, I did.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> If you slip on a 2" limb the wrong way you most certainly will rupture your modulous. Both of them:jawdrop:



Nah I have slipped and it is your reaction to a slip that will get ya. Lean back and enjoy the friggin ride my man you'll stop soon  Even on poles you'll stop just may be fifteen foot or so and my modulous are fully intact lol.
I used to practice on saplings that were getting mowed it really tunes in your aim and when you can dead center a four inch sappling from ground to the bending moment you are a good aim. Learn to sharpen your gafs correct and the slips are rare and quit hugging the tree boy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 30, 2008)

Tell you what I wouldn't blink runnin a chipper but climbin makes me nervous just thinking about it. umpkin2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

willsaw4beer said:


> Tell you what I wouldn't blink runnin a chipper but climbin makes me nervous just thinking about it. umpkin2:



I don't pay you to think boy get up that tree and stop crying:hmm3grin2orange:
You're a mean one Mr. rope


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah when I was a kid I used to climb trees like a monkey, after a couple nasty falls I don't climb anything higher than I can safely jump from.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

willsaw4beer said:


> Yeah when I was a kid I used to climb trees like a monkey, after a couple nasty falls I don't climb anything higher than I can safely jump from.



Yet awwwwww shucks your fairly safe the rope don't have deep pockets 
but if you were local we would be getting you up there


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 30, 2008)

Like you guys say, I'm sure it wouldn't be too bad working with people who know what they're doin and not putting myself in a situation I couldn't handle. Almost any job is like that really, you start out with the grunt labor, get a feel for what's goin on and move up when the opportunity presents. I look at it like any specialized skill, it takes time, toil and patience to get to the top.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

willsaw4beer said:


> Like you guys say, I'm sure it wouldn't be too bad working with people who know what they're doin and not putting myself in a situation I couldn't handle. Almost any job is like that really, you start out with the grunt labor, get a feel for what's goin on and move up when the opportunity presents. I look at it like any specialized skill, it takes time, toil and patience to get to the top.



So are you working the ground for someone yet? I think you would make a
good climber +1 for attitude!


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 30, 2008)

Right now I'm laid off from workin heat treat in a machine shop, I've been cuttin firewood to pay the truck insurance and buy food. After working in foundries, recycling, machine shops etc since I got out of HS, even doing groundwork would be a pretty sweet job compared to what I'm used to. Getting paid to be outside and get some exercise sounds pretty decent to me.
Right now I'd take about whatever opportunity that comes my way honestly. The military will probably be next if I can't find something decent in the next few months.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

willsaw4beer said:


> Right now I'm laid off from workin heat treat in a machine shop, I've been cuttin firewood to pay the truck insurance and buy food. After working in foundries, recycling, machine shops etc since I got out of HS, even doing groundwork would be a pretty sweet job compared to what I'm used to. Getting paid to be outside and get some exercise sounds pretty decent to me.
> Right now I'd take about whatever opportunity that comes my way honestly. The military will probably be next if I can't find something decent in the next few months.



William get in your phone book call all the reputable company's you know of
in the tree bus and go to work, it should not be too hard! They should pay
you well, maybe not at first but if you got the goodies you will do pretty 
good. Make sure the climber's saw is full and pre warmed when
you send it to him and that you have everything ready to tie
off to him. He will be impressed if he does not have to yell all
the time to get attention. It only takes a second to glance every so often to see if he needs something! The rest is just working
the chipper always check the oil water he will notice that you
are concerned but pick the right time to do it like first thing in the AM. I will bet if he hired you and you came to work your first
day and went straight to the chipper checked the oil while he was finishing coffee he would see he has a winner immediately.
Remember crackheads don't do this and he is used to having
many of them if he see's one that ain't he will want to keep ya


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> William get in your phone book call all the reputable company's you know of
> in the tree bus and go to work, it should not be too hard! They should pay
> you well, maybe not at first but if you got the goodies you will do pretty
> good. Make sure the climber's saw is full and pre warmed when
> ...



Thanks for the tips, I've been kickin the idea around of getting into treework but always had the steady job until the depression hit. At this point I really have nothing to lose, so I'll definately give it a shot, thanks again for the advice.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 30, 2008)

*Wish I lived closer*

Hey rope if I lived anywhere close to you I'd be banging on your door for a job. Your advice was very good and honest. Seen you answering many guy's questions ... you rockn:


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 30, 2008)

*Good luck*

All the best W-Saw ... let us know how your job search goes. As they say ... this can't last forever but while it is ... get'er done !!!!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> William get in your phone book call all the reputable company's you know of
> in the tree bus and go to work, it should not be too hard! They should pay
> you well, maybe not at first but if you got the goodies you will do pretty
> good. Make sure the climber's saw is full and pre warmed when
> ...



jeez, maybe the guy could just follow you around the tree and start your saw for ya when ya needed it. Or maybe just use another brand of saw that starts with no fuss. 
I get a kick outta messing with the old heads rather the nfg's. ANd seriously if you went to the phone book and dialed the number to the first 3 big companies you would get 9.50 and sent off to ( or for) slaughter probably next to 3 mexicans.
I think that move is to be taken by hammer-heads like me who know how to take it cause they know how to give it. 
I would say a smaller owner/op would be much better, you have to watch though, some are really something. But for someone who wants to learn this stuff DIVERSITY is key to a quicker education. If you get one guy telling you this is how you do it it kinda limits you, big time.
ANd honestly the best thing to do is take the basics you have learned and apply them by yourself, alone. This will save your life when you find yourself in the midst of a loud smokey war zone and you forgetting how to do something really important really fast... No I mean really important and really fast.
I would love to head off to Arbormaster myself and have always thought of doing so. Sure to learn something but it was never feasible for me. 
I applaud any who attempt this work in a seriousness nature but you is gonna have to drag some brush.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> jeez, maybe the guy could just follow you around the tree and start your saw for ya when ya needed it. Or maybe just use another brand of saw that starts with no fuss.
> I get a kick outta messing with the old heads rather the nfg's. ANd seriously if you went to the phone book and dialed the number to the first 3 big companies you would get 9.50 and sent off to ( or for) slaughter probably next to 3 mexicans.
> I think that move is to be taken by hammer-heads like me who know how to take it cause they know how to give it.
> I would say a smaller owner/op would be much better, you have to watch though, some are really something. But for someone who wants to learn this stuff DIVERSITY is key to a quicker education. If you get one guy telling you this is how you do it it kinda limits you, big time.
> ...



The Dan is  again I see lol. I said nothing about following anybody around the tree Dan you did. I was referring to someone that has his head in the game will prosper. I did not tell him any company I said reputable ones I don't know the reputable ones in his area but yes many times a small operator is just that and will appreciate the things I mentioned, someone that assists and cooperates is bound to be worth more than a showboat that has his head up his rectum. 9.50 may be ok for this fellow too we don't know what his expectations are but I agree with you check them out know their safety record do some home work and follow your feelings Dan lol!

PS I gave the feller credit for knowing he would have to drag
brush because his post were down to earth. I assumed he would
know that much and tried to explain some finer things of a job
site. I also said reputable companies which would mean safety orientated ones and feel they could teach much better on site
than I can with a typewriter!


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> jeez, maybe the guy could just follow you around the tree and start your saw for ya when ya needed it. Or maybe just use another brand of saw that starts with no fuss.
> I get a kick outta messing with the old heads rather the nfg's. ANd seriously if you went to the phone book and dialed the number to the first 3 big companies you would get 9.50 and sent off to ( or for) slaughter probably next to 3 mexicans.
> I think that move is to be taken by hammer-heads like me who know how to take it cause they know how to give it.
> I would say a smaller owner/op would be much better but for someone who wants to learn this stuff DIVERSITY is key to a quicker education. If you get one guy telling you this is how you do it it kinda limits you, big time.
> ...



I've always preferred working for a small business, the people are normally cooler and I've found you get appreciated more bustin @ss for a small co. than a big one. Plus like you said, it's more of a challenge and you end up doing/learning more. 
Realistically, my career is heat treater/ machinist, but at this point a job to get me through till the economy picks up is good enough for me. And as far as I'm concerned any skills that I can learn that give me something to fall back on or that I can use in everyday life are definately worth learning. 
Once again, I appreciate your advice.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

I see yor up. Just a poke, meant nothing about getting your saw warmed up but if you used a Stihl you wouldn't have to bother the groundy with getting it started. See? meant nothing.

I did want to remark on how it is my way if you know what I mean. Call any one in the book and tell em you will show up for work, if you don't know nothing you might as well be meat on a stick OR make someone else so.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I see yor up. Just a poke, meant nothing about getting your saw warmed up but if you used a Stihl you wouldn't have to bother the groundy with getting it started. See? meant nothing.
> 
> I did want to remark on how it is my way if you know what I mean. Call any one in the book and tell em you will show up for work, if you don't know nothing you might as well be meat on a stick OR make someone else so.



Hey Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan I use a Ms200t I still
like it warm buddy. I meant to stress filled because I have had them walk
five minutes around the house get a saw come back empty wtf


The Dan abides lol do not tell them you don't know anything say you have
a little experiance with a chainsaw and read on as about the job and such.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 30, 2008)

More or less I would assume I'd have to work for less than the $12 to $15 I've gotten used to over the last couple of years on account of switching from a trade I have alot of experience in to one that I have little to no exp. Although I would think treework would offer the possibility of free wood for firewood to heat the house with and maybe sell a bit on the side, etc.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

willsaw4beer said:


> More or less I would assume I'd have to work for less than the $12 to $15 I've gotten used to over the last couple of years on account of switching from a trade I have alot of experience in to one that I have little to no exp. Although I would think treework would offer the possibility of free wood for firewood to heat the house with and maybe sell a bit on the side, etc.



There are opportunities for a guy and if you found a good safe small operator and did not mind busting it some 12 would not be out of the question. Firewood would depend on the operator with me I use a grapple truck but on small jobs it would be free pickup imo if you wanted to get it after work would be no problem but I would call the home owner to make sure it was all gone when you said it would be!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh see? I never knew that about you. I thought you were one of those husky purist. Personally I like them both, husky seems lighter.
I was up and did want to rile ya a llittle, I'm sorry. I have to pick someone up from the airport soon, trying to stay awake
I was gonna say I saw another new company riding in town today with a truck full of mexicans. I don't know where they learned to do tree work but that's what it looks like they are going to do. I could go work there if I wanted. Trust me when I say that you would like that:chainsawguy: 
There is this kid ( 25) down the road who spent a few months at a big co so now he says he's looking to get clients and hire mexies cauase that's what they all do. I told him to scram when he came by looking for work, he sucked anyway. I don't know how he made it when he told me where he worked I looked at him oddly and said " and your still here?" 
Anyone to survive would have to be mexican or a crackhead to want to keep it up. You run into a good sub here and there but most... its just a crap job they hate. 
I have to say all The Dan wanted to do was tree work but them m and f'ers are killing it for him, me too.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Oh see? I never knew that about you. I thought you were one of those husky purist. Personally I like them both, husky seems lighter.
> I was up and did want to rile ya a llittle, I'm sorry. I have to pick someone up from the airport soon, trying to stay awake
> I was gonna say I saw another new company riding in town today with a truck full of mexicans. I don't know where they learned to do tree work but that's what it looks like they are going to do. I could go work there if I wanted. Trust me when I say that you would like that:chainsawguy:
> There is this kid ( 25) down the road who spent a few months at a big co so now he says he's looking to get clients and hire mexies cauase that's what they all do. I told him to scram when he came by looking for work, he sucked anyway. I don't know how he made it when he told me where he worked I looked at him oddly and said " and your still here?"
> ...



Dan buddy I am getting too old to get riled too much so pick away pard:monkey: I agree the mexies are taking the f over and we need to
stand up or we will go down I have been saying it all along. I applied for
a supervisor job and on the attributes they asked if I knew espanwetback.
This was a large company we are sold down the river friend without a
paddle. I told the interviewer I knew underlay and then smiled and said 
thats all you want me to say anyway right I want to start a 
coalition for the ridding of illegal and unethical employers and workers


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Dan buddy I am getting too old to get riled too much so pick away pard:monkey: I agree the mexies are taking the f over and we need to
> stand up or we will go down I have been saying it all along. I applied for
> a supervisor job and on the attributes they asked if I knew espanwetback.
> This was a large company we are sold down the river friend without a
> ...



So you can see how working at a tree co might not be the best place to learn? I was lucky I worked with drunks, druggies and convicts for years before I knew what a mexican was. I might have heard stories about them but I was to busy working to pay attention. I kinda wish I had though.
But yeah, I can call any one of these guys and they would love it. I could make better money too. also beleive me when I say they do put up with me, very well . I hope it lasts. I doubt it though. My 3 year old knows more spanish than I do and I personally see all men the same.
Sometimes I think when its said " The government is screwing us by letting em in" I think " No they are not, they are letting you have laborers" And you know that is what it used to take to be an American, you labored for it and with your life. 

But The Dan is nuetral, he just does it and he does it just cause he wants to.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

Bythe way for the ones wondering what modulous of rupture is; it is a term
used to define the different breaking strengths of green wood. Usually a six
inch limb is sujected to a hydraulic ram with a pressure gauge to measure
the foot pounds force to determine differences in different species of wood.
Have I ever looked at the charts not really because I had already climbed
ten years before seeing them so already knew their strengths.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> So you can see how working at a tree co might not be the best place to learn? I was lucky I worked with drunks, druggies and convicts for years before I knew what a mexican was. I might have heard stories about them but I was to busy working to pay attention. I kinda wish I had though.
> But yeah, I can call any one of these guys and they would love it. I could make better money too. also beleive me when I say they do put up with me, very well . I hope it lasts. I doubt it though. My 3 year old knows more spanish than I do and I personally see all men the same.
> Sometimes I think when its said " The government is screwing us by letting em in" I think " No they are not, they are letting you have laborers" And you know that is what it used to take to be an American, you labored for it and with your life.
> 
> But The Dan is nuetral, he just does it and he does it just cause he wants to.



Yeah there was a lot of labor at the Alamo all in vein I suppose, it is
a shame when so many of our youth are going to need work like William
and be sold out by our leaders. Oh well viva la revolution ehhhhh


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Bythe way for the ones wondering what modulous of rupture is; it is a term
> used to define the different breaking strengths of green wood. Usually a six
> inch limb is sujected to a hydraulic ram with a pressure gauge to measure
> the foot pounds force to determine differences in different species of wood.
> ...



I was wondering actually.It does take considerable time to get your chops up on that modulous of rupture. Just saying it is kinda tough.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I was wondering actually.It does take considerable time to get your chops up on that modulous of rupture. Just saying it is kinda tough.



It takes maybe two seconds when you hear snap to learn the reasoning


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 30, 2008)

only took one page for this thread to get good. 

Somebody please tell the DAN that the SLAYER likes groundies, and respects them and the job they do. When I am not in the tree, I'm a groundie. I'll drag, feed, rake, whatever needs to be done to get to the next job.

I'll go to work sometimes AS a groundman helping out on big jobs, cause any work is better than no work, on some days. on others, I just like to work with trees.

And I make ground work look real easy. 

Plus, I like to roll up other peoples ropes. :check: 
yes, it was ME.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> only took one page for this thread to get good.
> 
> Somebody please tell the DAN that the SLAYER likes groundies, and respects them and the job they do. When I am not in the tree, I'm a groundie. I'll drag, feed, rake, whatever needs to be done to get to the next job.
> 
> ...



You leave my rope alone, no touch it,no breaky ya face got it tough guy


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 30, 2008)

sounds like a trip to Arkyensaw is in order. 
to help the ropensaddle clean up.

this your rope, dude?  I got this, stay in the truck. 

he'll be too busy pulling husky cords to notice.

disclaimer. I like and use huskies. That's a 372 in my avatar.
plus they are good for exercise, if you switch pulling arms.
Otherwise, one arm gets way bigger.
but when you run both all the time, why is it always the husky that's gotta be hard to start?


----------



## scubadude1188 (Dec 30, 2008)

Plasmech,

Maybe a good thing for you would be to start recreational tree climbing. Since this is a hobby that's what rec climbing is all about. There are some classes around or you could get taught by a pro and then use what you learned to start climbing and if you start getting comfortable with that and still want to use a saw in a tree get started with that. Rec Climbing is getting big now so you might be able to find a group that goes climbing and they could teach you.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 30, 2008)

come ta my place plasmech ill give you a free lesson in climbing if u want me to come instruct you on the removal of the pine its gonna cost a lil & that dont mean u will have what it takes ta get er down, but you will get a tast of what its like ta work in a tree. as to your q. if its smaller than *your* neck stay off of iti stayed home today cause of the wind and my next job being the removal of two 80 ft pines over the house, wires, and all the other chit that makes my job fun.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 30, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> as to your q. if its smaller than *your* neck stay off of iti stayed home today cause of the wind and my next job being the removal of two 80 ft pines over the house, wires, and all the other chit that makes my job fun.



The WIND? OMG.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I have spiked to 2" limbs in removals but depends on the modulous of rupture.


:biggrinbounce2: Oh ya, and the next thing your gonna tell us is your 2' tall.  


TreeCo said:


> If you are good with a rake after a couple of months you'd get to feed the chipper.


  


treeslayer said:


> Mike,
> I resent it, for one.
> I'm paid for my skills, not cause I can survive chipper duty.



Dragging brush and climbing are in no way comparable. The guy in the tree has unlimited hazards as the groundie needs only to stay out of the shoot. The climber needs hundreds of $s of equipment the groundie just needs to bring a pair of gloves.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Bythe way for the ones wondering what modulous of rupture is; it is a term
> used to define the different breaking strengths of green wood. Usually a six
> inch limb is sujected to a hydraulic ram with a pressure gauge to measure
> the foot pounds force to determine differences in different species of wood.
> ...



My dad taught me that when I was around 12. One of the first lessons other than the climbing hitch, bowline, and running bow. When he said it, I always thought he was saying "modulous abrupture", I figured it out around the time I put some hair on my chest.

He is a stickler for warming up the saw too, and yes he likes his Husky's. I have noticed that the Stihls start much easier at first and hold a prime a lot longer. Seems like you can let one sit a half an hour and still fire it up on the first pull. 
I got it down though, I crank on them Husky's until about pull 8, then I smile, fire it up on pull nine and yell "first pull everytime". It always gets a good laugh.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> William get in your phone book call all the reputable company's you know of
> in the tree bus and go to work, it should not be too hard! They should pay
> you well, maybe not at first but if you got the goodies you will do pretty
> good. Make sure the climber's saw is full and pre warmed when
> ...



That was a damn good post old dog, I tried to rep ya but (even though ya dont need it) but gotta spread it around first.

Thats all I've been looking for right there - easier said than found. One of the last guys this year, his way of trying to impress me was greasing my chipper (real slowly) while I was cutting in the bucket and his buddy was dragging brush up hill to the chipper - then when he finally finished that he would take the brush from his heavily sweating buddy's arms as he neared the chipper, place it in the chipper (slowly), turn around, take a 12" log say 6' from this poor bastard (slowly), look the other way and then be so kind as to chip it for him. Nice guy right?? I have Autofeed too.

Shortly after that I broke out the firing hat, these are the people I dont waste my breath on - FIRED!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> That was a damn good post old dog, I tried to rep ya but (even though ya dont need it) but gotta spread it around first.
> 
> Thats all I've been looking for right there - easier said than found. One of the last guys this year, his way of trying to impress me was greasing my chipper (real slowly) while I was cutting in the bucket and his buddy was dragging brush up hill to the chipper - then when he finally finished that he would take the brush from his heavily sweating buddy's arms as he neared the chipper, place it in the chipper (slowly), turn around, take a 12" log say 6' from this poor bastard (slowly), look the other way and then be so kind as to chip it for him. Nice guy right?? I have Autofeed too.
> 
> Shortly after that I broke out the firing hat, these are the people I dont waste my breath on - FIRED!



Well yeah I have seen too many of those types which is why I said timing
and first thing in the AM not everytime you get bored. I can completely
understand breaks as I have fed them myself and still will but you better
be pulling your weight if you expect help if not I have no problem helping
you find the door. Everyone I have fired knew why they were fired and
only one tried to get testy but found the ground a bad place to be with 
me. One thing I have learned though and many of us climbers
are guilty of expecting mind readers, you have to let them know
your expectations try it sometime


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

Adkpk said:


> :biggrinbounce2: Oh ya, and the next thing your gonna tell us is your 2' tall.



Nah I am 2'6'' at the shoulders lol!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Nah I am 2'6'' at the shoulders lol!



You are a wealth of info even though you are short. How in the hack did you figure out how to make a degree sign? I have been looking all over the place for it , it seems like a lot of work you might as well spell degree anyway.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> You are a wealth of info even though you are short. How in the hack did you figure out how to make a degree sign? I have been looking all over the place for it , it seems like a lot of work you might as well spell degree anyway.



:hmm3grin2orange: I was recently flamed by a :newbie: for using % for°
and he was so kind to share so I saved it so I no forget So thank
the :newbie: lol


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Well yeah I have seen too many of those types which is why I said timing
> and first thing in the AM not everytime you get bored. I can completely
> understand breaks as I have fed them myself and still will but you better
> be pulling your weight if you expect help if not I have no problem helping
> ...



No dude, he wasnt bored, just fat and lazy. He figured it was too hot and too steep so he would let the other guy move the entire tree up to him, then he would chip it.

After I fired him he asked why, I gave him that annoying instance and some others, he says "well we talked it over, its not like we didnt have a "plan" - thats what me and so and so agreed on". When I asked the other guy about this aledged "plan" and if they discussed it , he just laughed and said "not really".


----------



## Little Monkey (Dec 30, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> The guys that are good at their job in the trees make it look easy. IT ISN'T. You NEED more experience before you even attempt anything.



        

pearls of wisdom, i agree 100%


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I have noticed that the Stihls start much easier at first and hold a prime a lot longer. Seems like you can let one sit a half an hour and still fire it up on the first pull.



Nails your a good guy but really my friend it is caused by clogged air filtration richens the mixture at some point choking wont even be necessary


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 30, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> No dude, he wasnt bored, just fat and lazy. He figured it was too hot and too steep so he would let the other guy move the entire tree up to him, then he would chip it.
> 
> After I fired him he asked why, I gave him that annoying instance and some others, he says "well we talked it over, its not like we didnt have a "plan" - thats what me and so and so agreed on". When I asked the other guy about this aledged "plan" and if they discussed it , he just laughed and said "not really".



Ohhhhhhhh a ten minute special I see, I have sent those packing in ten minutes why waste his and more importantly my time.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 30, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> If you are good with a rake after a couple of months you'd get to feed the chipper.



Or maybe get fed into it?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 31, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Or maybe get fed into it?



So you reward a good worker by throwing him in the chipper hmm 
Please don't think we are all that way lol.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 31, 2008)

A groundie that can [or will] do a good rake up is a good groundie ,indeed.
So many want to just halfazz it. Joe HO does not allways pay a lot of attention to the effort required to get everything down safely, without damaging the surrounding landscaping and stuff.But they will remember if they had to clean up after your crew. I try to remind my guys of this all the time.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Mike,
> Comments like that are what get you the red rep, and bad vibes.
> Keep it to yourself, its a pretty foolish comment. I resent it, for one.
> I'm paid for my skills, not cause I can survive chipper duty.
> ...



Sticking up for groundies will get me a red rep? W.O.W. 

Look, I am researching this more as a hobby or just to learn a trade than to start Mike's National Tree Service tomorrow and put all you guys out of business. (ok, ok, STOP LAUGHING LOL). Chillax (chill, relax) and be my friend dudes! I respect you all, seriously.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 1, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> In my opinion the chipper guys should make as much as the climbers.




No Mike, Sticking it to the climbers with this comment is what does it.

Mike's National Tree Service, That's a good one.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> No Mike, Sticking it to the climbers with this comment is what does it.
> 
> Mike's National Tree Service, That's a good one.



Come to think of it, how did my reputation get all red so fast? It happened last week, it was like overnight. It was green before that. So all-of-a-sudden everybody all at once gives me a red rep? Something sounds fishy..., the way if happened that abruptly.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 13, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Come to think of it, how did my reputation get all red so fast? It happened last week, it was like overnight. It was green before that. So all-of-a-sudden everybody all at once gives me a red rep? Something sounds fishy..., the way if happened that abruptly.


your green all the way around now


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 14, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> your green all the way around now



Yep, the issue was resolved.


----------



## lxt (Jan 14, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Come to think of it, how did my reputation get all red so fast? It happened last week, it was like overnight. It was green before that. So all-of-a-sudden everybody all at once gives me a red rep? Something sounds fishy..., the way if happened that abruptly.




How you get any rep with the questions you ask & threads you start is what you should be asking yourself!!!


LXT...............


----------

